# Oris Aquis Date 40mm vs 43mm



## pdsf

First of all, I am pretty sure there was a thread re 40mm vs 43mm but for some reason I can't locate it, hence I am starting a new thread. If I somehow missed it, I am sorry.

I just got the two watches in - 40mm in grey and 43mm in blue. They are both lovely, but I can only keep one! They are very similar yet so different. I feel the smaller one is a dressier option, whereas the bigger brother definitely looks much sportier.

They are not great pictures, unfortunately. I only have a cellphone camera.

I think I have made up my mind.  However, I would love to hear what guys think. Perhaps my pictures would help others too in deciding between the two sizes. My wrist size is around 6.5".


----------



## V-Twin

Unlike other dive watches, Oris lugs are short and small. I have similar size wrist as you and my 43mm Aquis fits me fine.
The blue dial also looks much better (contrast & legible) on your wrist than the grey dial. Good luck in your purchase.


----------



## SDGenius

I have the 43mm Blue as well and love it, I did want to pickup the 40mm Grey additionally, but I've read that the clasp is very small, as the bracelet tapers down a bit too small. Could you post a shot of the 40mm's clasp?


----------



## pdsf

Here it is:



Width is around 18mm.

It does taper quite a bit. Interestingly, the clasp width is the same as my Omega Flightmaster and that's a much bigger watch.


----------



## SDGenius

thanks, 18mm isn't bad, I heard it was closer to 16mm, maybe that just the at the end of the bracelet though. any chance you could post some clasp side-by-sides?


----------



## pdsf

Voila:


The width of the 43mm is around 21.5mm.

I think they are quite different aesthetically, not just the size...


----------



## DEV.Woulf

V-Twin said:


> Unlike other dive watches, Oris lugs are short and small. I have similar size wrist as you and my 43mm Aquis fits me fine.
> The blue dial also looks much better (contrast & legible) on your wrist than the grey dial. Good luck in your purchase.


I agree the grey dial does nothing but the blue goes well with your skin tone. It looks fine from a size-point, though kind of hard to see with the plastic on.

Does the 43mm wear more like a 42mm and the 40mm wear more like a 39mm? I'm going to an Oris dealer soon but would like a reference point. Thanks.


----------



## NickJacobLee

I think the 40mm looks better but the blue is really sharp!


----------



## sc0tty

The blue is stunning. I did not realise this came as a larger size. I would like to thank you very much for this thread. as you have convinced me that the blue 43mm aquis date is the watch for me. This will be my first swiss automatic, and I really do like Oris (far less common than Tag Heuer and Rolex from what I can gather!)


----------



## pdsf

Devarika Woulf said:


> I agree the grey dial does nothing but the blue goes well with your skin tone. It looks fine from a size-point, though kind of hard to see with the plastic on.
> 
> Does the 43mm wear more like a 42mm and the 40mm wear more like a 39mm? I'm going to an Oris dealer soon but would like a reference point. Thanks.


I don't have a lot of experience. I have not tried a 42mm watch. The 40mm does wear similarly to another watch I have which is around 39mm. While you put them side by side, the differences are not that big. However, they really do look and feel much more differently once you put them on, so yeah, if you can try them at a dealer, definitely go for it.

Side-by-side shot:



Another member had posted a side-by-side wrist shot on another thread.



NickJacobLee said:


> I think the 40mm looks better but the blue is really sharp!


The shade of blue is unique. Like I had mentioned on another thread, I'd love to have the blue in 40mm but Oris said that they had no plans to make the blue in 40mm.



sc0tty said:


> The blue is stunning. I did not realise this came as a larger size. I would like to thank you very much for this thread. as you have convinced me that the blue 43mm aquis date is the watch for me. This will be my first swiss automatic, and I really do like Oris (far less common than Tag Heuer and Rolex from what I can gather!)


Thank you! It is actually my first Swiss automatic as well! And the good WUS folks have been so helpful in helping me make a decision (I am almost there! Will let you know which one I decide to keep ). I agree, at least in the US, Oris is not as common as Tag Heuer. I think Rolex occupies a different space though, but yes, it's certainly not as well known as Rolex or Omega. Well, of course you will have to post pics of your new purchase!!


----------



## sticky

If it helps any they both suit you no end but I think the grey looks just that little bit nicer on you. I don't envy you having to choose - good luck.


----------



## pdsf

sticky said:


> If it helps any they both suit you no end but I think the grey looks just that little bit nicer on you. I don't envy you having to choose - good luck.


Thanks! I am thankful that I am in a position to even own one. They are lovely watches. I will update the thread soon with my decision. ;-)


----------



## ryanmanyes

I think the proportions of the 40mm suit your wrist better, but that's not to say the 43mm version looks oversized on you. IMO the bracelet on the 43mm is disproportionally larger than the 40mm, making it potentially unwearable for me (tho a rubber strap is always an option). Good luck with your decision


----------



## pdsf

^ Thanks!

So I am going with the grey 40mm. I agree that the blue is beautiful and striking, but for this watch I am drawn to the subtlety of the grey, and the size works out better for me as I decided to have this new watch as a dressy dive watch vs a sporty-looking tool watch. Here's a pic of it with the bracelet sized and plastics off!



I have been wearing it consistently for more than half a day. It's well built and substantial, but it doesn't feel clunky or heavy. It feels good. The bezel is slightly stiff but that will loosen up a bit I reckon. There is no play.

You WUS folks have been invaluable in educating me. Special thanks to Rob and Bill!


----------



## gaopa

Your new Oris looks great on your wrist! Thanks for sharing, pdfs! Wear it in good health for years to come. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## gagnello

I think you made the right choice. I also have the 40mm in black. I love it.


----------



## DEV.Woulf

pdsf said:


> So I am going with the grey 40mm. I agree that the blue is beautiful and striking, but for this watch I am drawn to the subtlety of the grey, and the size works out better for me as I decided to have this new watch as a dressy dive watch vs a sporty-looking tool watch. Here's a pic of it with the bracelet sized and plastics off! I have been wearing it consistently for more than half a day. It's well built and substantial, but it doesn't feel clunky or heavy. It feels good. The bezel is slightly stiff but that will loosen up a bit I reckon. There is no play.


That's funny you pick the grey for dress because most people feel the blue is dressy. Shame it don't come in 40mm but the grey does look better without the plastic on! It's subtle, but I think that's where it shines. How would you compare the 40mm's bracelet to the 43mm's? I read someone say on the forum that the 40mm was maybe not as strong as the 43mm but I haven't read many complaints. Were they similar quality to you?


----------



## pdsf

gagnello said:


> I think you made the right choice. I also have the 40mm in black. I love it.


It looks v nice on you!!



Devarika Woulf said:


> That's funny you pick the grey for dress because most people feel the blue is dressy. Shame it don't come in 40mm but the grey does look better without the plastic on! It's subtle, but I think that's where it shines. How would you compare the 40mm's bracelet to the 43mm's? I read someone say on the forum that the 40mm was maybe not as strong as the 43mm but I haven't read many complaints. Were they similar quality to you?


Yes, they appeared similar in quality to me . The 40mm's does taper a bit, seems more so than the 43mm's, but I don't think it tapers too much. As I had mentioned before, the clasp width of the 40mm is the same as the Omega Flightmaster's, which is a much bigger watch.

I heard the 43mm has diver's extension and the 40mm doesn't - but I didn't see it. I am wondering if I missed it (shock shock horror horror :-O).

Oh one more thing. I wore the watch to work today. It fit nicely under the cuff.


----------



## RNHC

Congratulations, it looks great. I think you made the right size choice. I know photos can be misleading but the 43mm looked a bit big, to be frank. It's a shame that 40mm doesn't come in blue.


----------



## pdsf

RNHC said:


> Congratulations, it looks great. I think you made the right size choice. I know photos can be misleading but the 43mm looked a bit big, to be frank. It's a shame that 40mm doesn't come in blue.


After wearing it consistently for one week, I am very glad I picked the 40mm. It's not just the diameter that matters here - the thinner case fits better under the cuff. It keeps good time!!  I wish I had a better camera - it looks so much nicer irl.


----------



## ddafoe

ryanmanyes said:


> I think the proportions of the 40mm suit your wrist better, but that's not to say the 43mm version looks oversized on you. IMO the bracelet on the 43mm is disproportionally larger than the 40mm, making it potentially unwearable for me (tho a rubber strap is always an option). Good luck with your decision


I have a 7" wrist and just sold my Aquis 43mm in Blue on bracelet. I loved the watch and color but found the weight of the watch and very muscular bracelet too much for my wrist.
I've yet to see a 40mm at my local Oris ADs but am still tempted in the 40mm. The 40mm grey looks very nice and the rubber strap could make the dressy grey a little more sporty.

I found my Blue to be pretty dressy actually because of the richness/quality-look of the face, and the bracelet although very masculine and chunky has polished pieces which grab your eye in the light.
That is why along with the comfort I'm thinking I would love to try the rubber strap + grey face


----------



## cb23

Good choice. I felt the grey looked best on you as well. Enjoy it!


----------



## oldpoolfox

I have a 6.6'' wrist and anything above 42mm looks huge so the 40mm ist definitely my choice. Herewith a Picture of a black Oris Aquis 40mm and an Omega Seamaster cal 2500 42mm, the bezel Diameter of both watches is 40mm so their appearance on my wrist is very similar, though the Omega case is 2 mm broader, but the Oris is lighter and thiner and - I hve to admit - more comfortable to wear:


----------



## pdsf

cb23 said:


> Good choice. I felt the grey looked best on you as well. Enjoy it!


Thanks! I am enjoying it!



oldpoolfox said:


> I have a 6.6'' wrist and anything above 42mm looks huge so the 40mm ist definitely my choice. Herewith a Picture of a black Oris Aquis 40mm and an Omega Seamaster cal 2500 42mm, the bezel Diameter of both watches is 40mm so their appearance on my wrist is very similar, though the Omega case is 2 mm broader, but the Oris is lighter and thiner and - I hve to admit - more comfortable to wear:


Thanks for the feedback and pics! First post!

I am currently toying with the idea of getting the Magrette Dual Time, which is 42mm in diameter. I am hoping it won't be too big....


----------



## Kwgame

I have to get an Oris, I think I'm leaning toward the 40mm, just can't find many ADs that have it in stock, I would like to try it on, I've tried the 43mm and it looks great but I think it won't work as an everyday watch as it is too big for dress shirts


----------



## RNHC

I am thinking I should stop waiting for the blue 40mm Aquis to come along and just get one from the colors available. All the pundits' analyses of today's news about Swiss Franc being de-pegged from Euro all point to Swiss watches rising in price soon.


----------



## Squeezealexio

Could somebody give me the product # for the 40mm version with the metal bracelet cause what I'm seeing online doesn't seem to be consistent. Thanks in advance


----------



## AngryScientist

i love my 40mm


----------



## pdsf

^ very nice


----------



## scosmoss

I have the gray/tungsten so I'm partial to that.
It looks much more impressive in person than in pictures.


----------



## texas_tom

I wish they had made the Blue in the mid size, and when I tried the full size on at the AD, I felt like I had my fathers watch on


----------



## DrGonzo

I love my grey/grey 40 for work but it's bit dressy for those tropical vacations I manage to squeeze in every so often. I wish any of the dlc or more colorful aquis variants came in 40 and not just 43.


----------



## pdsf

^I agree. I have been away from WUS but I heard they have discontinued the 40mm line? I hope I am wrong.


----------



## V-Twin

Unfortunately the trend is larger watches.
Rolex stuck to their guns when it comes 40mm (e.g. Submariner).

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Squeezealexio

i had a long debate with myself about what model to get but due to my location (jamaica) only one AD here and they only had th 43mm they were a little distance off so i had never gotten a chance to go look on it the guy who works in the store was quite helpful n sent me pics and stuff

truth be told the 43 didnt look bad on his hand but the bracelet looked very chunky and although im not a small guy i do have a pretty small wrist size of 6.5 and i tend to like smaller watches anyway ended up seeing a video review of the 40mm variant and the face seems to be about the same size as the orient ray which i owned and the bracelet tapered like the seiko skx jubilee which i also own n it combined both features of two watches i owned and liked

so i saw a deal for a 40mm on here on rubber but comes with a new unopened bracelet so i hastily paid and now awaits its arrival looking forward to enjoying the oris experience and hope i dont find it too small and regret my choice


----------



## elliswyatt

Squeezealexio said:


> i had a long debate with myself about what model to get but due to my location (jamaica) only one AD here and they only had th 43mm they were a little distance off so i had never gotten a chance to go look on it the guy who works in the store was quite helpful n sent me pics and stuff
> 
> truth be told the 43 didnt look bad on his hand but the bracelet looked very chunky and although im not a small guy i do have a pretty small wrist size of 6.5 and i tend to like smaller watches anyway ended up seeing a video review of the 40mm variant and the face seems to be about the same size as the orient ray which i owned and the bracelet tapered like the seiko skx jubilee which i also own n it combined both features of two watches i owned and liked
> 
> so i saw a deal for a 40mm on here on rubber but comes with a new unopened bracelet so i hastily paid and now awaits its arrival looking forward to enjoying the oris experience and hope i dont find it too small and regret my choice


Same wrist size as you. I don't think it wears too small.


----------



## Squeezealexio

elliswyatt said:


> Same wrist size as you. I don't think it wears too small.
> 
> View attachment 6977106


its funny u posted this pic it was one of the pics that helped me make my decision and in a eerie state of affairs that pic is my current wallpaper lol


----------



## pdsf

^LOL Now I am jealous, I want my watch pic to be your wallpaper!!! 

You said you tend to like smaller watches so I think (and hope) it will fit you very well.

Share your joy (and pics!)!


----------



## pdsf

duplicate


----------



## Squeezealexio

pdsf said:


> ^LOL Now I am jealous, I want my watch pic to be your wallpaper!!!
> 
> You said you tend to like smaller watches so I think (and hope) it will fit you very well.
> 
> Share your joy (and pics!)!


i will as i get it trust me but i wont be getting it till the 28th as its being shipped to florida n when my friend goes up hell carry it down to jamaica for me...so the lengthy wait begins


----------



## elliswyatt

Squeezealexio said:


> its funny u posted this pic it was one of the pics that helped me make my decision and in a eerie state of affairs that pic is my current wallpaper lol


Well, I'm honored to play a part in your watch buying process. Plus, now I can give my wife grief for not using any of my pics for her wallpaper.

i think you will find that the watch was worth the wait.


----------



## Squeezealexio

elliswyatt said:


> Well, I'm honored to play a part in your watch buying process. Plus, now I can give my wife grief for not using any of my pics for her wallpaper.
> 
> i think you will find that the watch was worth the wait.


btw i got it


----------



## greyshep

Beautiful watch! I am curious, does that watch always come with both straps (metal/rubber) or did you buy one seperately?


----------



## pdsf

greyshep said:


> Beautiful watch! I am curious, does that watch always come with both straps (metal/rubber) or did you buy one seperately?


You have to order separately.


----------



## greyshep

Thanks for clarifying. Really love the look of the rubber strap with that metal closure on it. I guess I can search but does anyone have a ballpark cost on the bands? (metal vs. rubber)


----------



## elliswyatt

Hey, congratulations. Looks great!


----------



## sky21

That sure is a great looking watch!


----------



## aris22

How many cm is lug 2 lug at 40mm version ?


----------



## yankeexpress

Aquis date DLC 43mm


----------



## Trinityten

Can anyone kindly share the model # for the Aquis Date 40mm Rubber strap? I am looking for the rubber strap so I can switch between the 2 type of strap. Is there also a replacement strap that can fit the 40mm aside from an OEM from Oris? 

Thanks !!


----------



## rdranade

I'm sure this has been answered before but is the 40mm quis still being made or has it been discontinued?


----------



## pay2play

rdranade said:


> I'm sure this has been answered before but is the 40mm quis still being made or has it been discontinued?


Already discontinued


----------



## Sam-e

For the 40mm Aquis, which size rubber strap should I be looking out for?


----------



## Crate410

Although the 40mm has been discontinued i have seen it online but for about 1,500 dollars.

The local AD has 4 (black dial, black bezel, black rubber) but again 1,550.

Does anyone know of any seller that has a new one for less than 1,200 dollars?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam-e

43mm vs 40mm.

I got myself the 40mm and I think its the sweet spot for a 6'3.5" wrist.


----------



## matthew11v25

Sharp looking watch. I really like the 40mm.


----------



## climbsmountains86

Anybody know of anywhere that is still selling the 40mm? The 43 is too big on me and I was really set on getting one of these...


----------



## SaoDavi

climbsmountains86 said:


> Anybody know of anywhere that is still selling the 40mm? The 43 is too big on me and I was really set on getting one of these...


Is the 40mm out of production? It's still on their site.


----------



## WichitaViajero

Awesome watches! congrats, I like both configurations, bracelet and strap. Too bad both are integrated, does any body know how much an Oris strap goes in the market? $$$?


Sam-e said:


> 43mm vs 40mm.
> 
> I got myself the 40mm and I think its the sweet spot for a 6'3.5" wrist.


----------



## climbsmountains86

SaoDavi said:


> Is the 40mm out of production? It's still on their site.


Yeah this is what's got me confused.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SaoDavi

WichitaViajero said:


> Awesome watches! congrats, I like both configurations, bracelet and strap. Too bad both are integrated, does any body know how much an Oris strap goes in the market? $$$?


Just got my rubber strap from Toppers for about $165.


----------



## rashshane

I have the black Oris Aquis Date 43mm and the quality and level of finishing blows me away. Although the clasp is a huge scratch magnet. Had it for a week and it like 10 years old. Argh...


----------



## Whiskeydevil

I've had the 43mm for almost 2 years now and it is awesome. Yes the buckle is pretty kicked, but I do rotate this with my Seiko SKX as a beater.


----------



## xtianyves

Which SKX are you using as your beater if I may ask?


----------



## SaoDavi

rashshane said:


> I have the black Oris Aquis Date 43mm and the quality and level of finishing blows me away. Although the clasp is a huge scratch magnet. Had it for a week and it like 10 years old. Argh...


Polished mine with a cape cod cloth and now it looks great.


----------



## pdsf

climbsmountains86 said:


> Anybody know of anywhere that is still selling the 40mm? The 43 is too big on me and I was really set on getting one of these...


Just saw 40mm Aquis Date for sale on mrporter.com I think they do deliver to Australia.

I do love my 40mm!!


----------



## Whiskeydevil

xtianyves said:


> Which SKX are you using as your beater if I may ask?


The SKX009 or SKX175. They are the same exact watch just different #s based on where they come from. 175 is used by Seiko USA. It's the one with the Pepsi bezel


----------

